# Finished Brian Rupnow's Twin Cylinder Engine



## kiwi2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi all,

          Brian Rupnow was kind enough to send me a set of drawings for his twin cylinder horizontal engine. I finished it a couple of days ago.
The main departure from Brian's concept is the cylinders. His drawings call for a piece of 3" x 1" brass which I didn't have and which I would have difficulty sourcing locally. I did have some 1 1/2" hex bar which I got from a scrap merchant a while ago so I made the two cylinders as separate pieces which are screwed onto an aluminium base plate which is in turn secured to the base.
I added a manifold so as to have a single inlet for air or steam. This was somewhat more complicated than would have been the case with a single cylinder block where I could have soldered the tubes in place. As I wanted to keep the cylinders separate I needed to make the manifold removable so it looks a bit clunky with the compression fittings.
I also made the flywheels from steel rather than brass - again for cost and material availability reasons.
The engine is interesting to run. Because there are no pressure dead spots which you get with a single cylinder engine, it can be run extremely slowly. At 3 psi, it goes at less than 30rpm. This makes following the way the mechanism works a lot easier.
Overall an enjoyable build. Thanks Brian.

Regards,
Alan C.


----------



## bazmak (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice build like the hex cylinders.Not got mine running yet.Nice to know it runs on 3psi.I still need to get a compressor/air supply.Its a nice engine
Congrats to your nice build and to Brian for a nice simple engine
I am ready to start a new project ? but what


----------



## toolznthings (Jun 29, 2015)

Great idea on the hex cylinders. Looks great !


----------



## bmac2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Very nicely done. I have to agree, those hex cylinders really set it off.
Any chance of a video?;D


----------



## kiwi2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi,

    I have a video but it is about 80 Mb. I don't have a youtube or photobucket account so I would need to upload it onto this site in the same way as the photos. I'm not sure if this is OK or not.

Regards,
Alan C.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 30, 2015)

Photobucket is free up to a certain number of loads.


----------



## kiwi2 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Brian,

               I'm not keen on using photobucket or youtube both of which want an E-mail address. I don't get much in the way of spam because I don't stick my head up much on the net - I don't use facebook or twitter either.

Alan C.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a Facebook, photo bucket and YouTube account, and don't get any junk mail.

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 1, 2015)

You can register for a free Gmail account (Google webmail) without the need for supplying an actual email address. Then you can create a Youtube account from there. You never need to access the Gmail account once you've set up Youtube so it won't matter if it fills with junk.


----------



## gus (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Kiwi2.

MasterPiece by a MasterCraftsMan.th_wav

Gus is still struggling with the Howell V-2. Trying very hard to enjoy making the very small/intricate parts. The gear type oil pump took 3 weeks.


----------

